# Has anyone experienced pf_ring on freebsd?



## BernardoCR (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello,

I'm trying to solve DDoS problems to my server running FreeBSD 6.2-STABLE, and I've seen that there's this thing called pf_ring that improves packets capturing and processing, but every documentation I've seen is about linux.

Can someone help me compiling and configuring it on freebsd?

Thank you,

Bernardo.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 7, 2009)

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hackers/2006-October/018242.html


----------

